# Weed ID for Friend



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Friend sent me a pic of his fall Reno. Something is popping up. Poa is always the primary suspect but it doesn't really look like it to me. What say the TFL brain trust?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The leaf curling reminds me of orchardgrass, but there are other grasses such as quackgrass that curl. Need to see detailed pics of target grass to better identifiy. In the first pic I see what appears to be clasping auricles, but it's not zoomed focused enough to be sure.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Grass ID can be challenging. You need close up pictures of the blades, the auricles, and often the root system. If there isn't much of it, skip ID and just paint it with roundup since it grows so much faster.


----------

